# HR54 and 4K TV



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the HR54 and 2 C61 Minis. I am planning on buying a Sony 4K TV (X930e). The TV has 4 HDMI inputs with 2 being for HDR. I know my PS4 Pro would go to either HDMI 2 or 3, but what about the HR54? Which HDMI input should i use for it? Does the HR54 support HDR?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

The Hr54 Does NOT output 4K over HDMI - as it's hdmi port is only 1.4 - so it can go to any non-4k tv input.

It will record 4K HDR and send it over Deca to a c61k or RVU supported source.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> I have the HR54 and 2 C61 Minis. I am planning on buying a Sony 4K TV (X930e). The TV has 4 HDMI inputs with 2 being for HDR. I know my PS4 Pro would go to either HDMI 2 or 3, but what about the HR54? Which HDMI input should i use for it? Does the HR54 support HDR?


FYI: Best Buy is advertising the 2018 930F, so the E won't be around much longer.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

WestDC said:


> The Hr54 Does NOT output 4K over HDMI - as it's hdmi port is only 1.4 - so it can go to any non-4k tv input.
> 
> It will record 4K HDR and send it over Deca to a c61k or RVU supported source.


Do I need the HS17--does that have 2.0 HDMI? The C61 mini doesn't record, so how would I see it on my HR54?



dlt4 said:


> FYI: Best Buy is advertising the 2018 930F, so the E won't be around much longer.


I'll probably be buying it this week. I was going to get the LG OLED BA7 or C7 but image retention and reflections have me concerned.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

The HS17 doesn't output video at all. What you need for 4K support is to swap one of your C61s for a C61K. You will connect that to your 4K TV and move the HR54 to where the C61 you traded in was located.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> The HS17 doesn't output video at all. What you need for 4K support is to swap one of your C61s for a C61K. You will connect that to your 4K TV and move the HR54 to where the C61 you traded in was located.


I have the C61-100--doesn't say S or K. I really don't want to switch units because I like having the Genie in my den.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> I'll probably be buying it this week. I was going to get the LG OLED BA7 or C7 but *image retention* and *reflections* have me concerned.


I have no idea what an OLED is like in a bright room but I can compare a Samsung in a bright room to a similar set in a dark room at the same time of day. Yeah, I see reflections in the bright room during the day. Really annoying reflections. But you're gonna see them on any LCD set, I think.  I had a plasma in that bright room and was never annoyed by the dim reflections. The LCDs are different.

Here's a link to a site that I use and trust about image retention: Image Retention on TVs: Burn-in

Here's a link specifically for burn in on OLEDs, it would appear you have little to worry about: What Causes OLED Burn-in and How Do I Fix It?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> I have the C61-100--doesn't say S or K. I really don't want to switch units because I like having the Genie in my den.


If you want to get 4K content you don't have much choice.

Rich


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

As an update, I found out the difference between inputs 1,4 and 2,3. The difference is 1 and 4 are 2K at 24, 30, and 60hz. 2 and 3 are 4K at 60hz and all are HDR.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Rich said:


> If you want to get 4K content you don't have much choice.
> 
> Rich





Rich said:


> I have no idea what an OLED is like in a bright room but I can compare a Samsung in a bright room to a similar set in a dark room at the same time of day. Yeah, I see reflections in the bright room during the day. Really annoying reflections. But you're gonna see them on any LCD set, I think. I had a plasma in that bright room and was never annoyed by the dim reflections. The LCDs are different.
> 
> Here's a link to a site that I use and trust about image retention: Image Retention on TVs: Burn-in
> 
> ...


DirecTV doesn't have genie support for 4K? I mean, record or stream with HR54 in 4K?

I have a LG LCD with Matte screen and reflections are not a problem. But, of course, it's not 4K, just 1080P.

You have a samsung OLED?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> DirecTV doesn't have genie support for 4K? I mean, record or stream with HR54 in 4K?
> 
> I have a LG LCD with Matte screen and reflections are not a problem. But, of course, it's not 4K, just 1080P.
> 
> You have a samsung OLED?


Weird setup. The 54 records 4K content but that content needs to be sent to the TV by a client. But you can put the 54 on a TV and play all content but 4K content. The 17 has no ports for sending content to a TV, but it records 4K and you need a client to get that 4K to your TV set. Hopefully they will find a better way to do this. (I hope I got this paragraph right)

Samsung makes QLED sets, no OLEDs. I have 3 Samsung 4K sets, don't see enough difference in PQ to buy a QLED set. Do the OLEDs come with those matte screens?

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DTV nave NO 4K HDMI output on ANY HR or HS models; only CLIENT C61k have UHD HDMI output !

if you need one box - take Hopper 3 from dish ... with new subscription


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Rich said:


> Weird setup. The 54 records 4K content but that content needs to be sent to the TV by a client. But you can put the 54 on a TV and play all content but 4K content. The 17 has no ports for sending content to a TV, but it records 4K and you need a client to get that 4K to your TV set. Hopefully they will find a better way to do this. (I hope I got this paragraph right)
> 
> Samsung makes QLED sets, no OLEDs. I have 3 Samsung 4K sets, don't see enough difference in PQ to buy a QLED set. Do the OLEDs come with those matte screens?
> 
> Rich


No matte screens on any high quality set these days, not OLED or LED. Usually the high quality sets come with glossy screens. The Sony XBR X930 is semi gloss. LG OLEDs are Glossy.

About Burn-in, read the comments in that last link you provided, "What causes...." I do play games on my PS4 Pro.

I called DirecTV and spoke with technical support. Yes, I would need the C61K and it would cost me at least $100 dollars to upgrade. I am still under the 2-year contract so no bargaining chips


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

P Smith said:


> DTV nave NO 4K HDMI output on ANY HR or HS models; only CLIENT C61k have UHD HDMI output !
> 
> if you need one box - take Hopper 3 from dish ... with new subscription


I'm still under 2-year contract with DirecTV, so not likely to switch.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Cavicchi said:


> Do I need the HS17--does that have 2.0 HDMI? The C61 mini doesn't record, so how would I see it on my HR54?
> 
> I'll probably be buying it this week. I was going to get the LG OLED BA7 or C7 but image retention and reflections have me concerned.


The Hs-17 Does not direct connect to any TV -as it has NO HDMI port - C61K-700 has a 2.0 HDMI port and will connect to a 4K tv HDMI - it will set recording from the Hr54 and the Hr54 will send them to the C61K to viewed on the 4K tv.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

WestDC said:


> The Hs-17 Does not direct connect to any TV -as it has NO HDMI port - C61K-700 has a 2.0 HDMI port and will connect to a 4K tv HDMI - it will set recording from the Hr54 and the Hr54 will send them to the C61K to viewed on the 4K tv.


Yes, I found that out talking to technical support. On DirecTV website looking at my equipment, it states HR54 and both minis are 4K. Of course, I now know that is false, but that is what is stated there.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Cavicchi said:


> Yes, I found that out talking to technical support. On DirecTV website looking at my equipment, it states HR54 and both minis are 4K. Of course, I now know that is false, but that is what is stated there.


Currently the C61K-700 is the only D* Receiver with a 2.0 HDMI port


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Yes, I found that out talking to technical support. On DirecTV website looking at my equipment, it states HR54 and both minis are 4K. Of course, I now know that is false, but that is what is stated there.


I'd suggest calling and complainin that you should have been given c61k units in the first place and that the web site says you can get 4K but you can't.. talk to the retention people and see if you can get someone who will take care of you.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I'd suggest calling and complainin that you should have been given c61k units in the first place and that the web site says you can get 4K but you can't.. talk to the retention people and see if you can get someone who will take care of you.


I'm still under 2-year contract. I agree they should do something because their website says my equipment supports 4K. I haven't purchased the 4K TV yet, planning to do that within a week or two.

I called twice, first time customer service said my equipment is 4K. I called again and spoke with technical support and was told C61 K was needed.

I don't think retention would work when I'm still under contract. What gets me madder is tech guy saying C61K would cost me at least 100 dollars--Solid Signal has it for 99 dollars.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> I'm still under 2-year contract. I agree they should do something because their website says my equipment supports 4K. I haven't purchased the 4K TV yet, planning to do that within a week or two.
> 
> I called twice, first time customer service said my equipment is 4K. I called again and spoke with technical support and was told C61 K was needed.
> 
> *I don't think retention would work when I'm still under contract.* What gets me madder is tech guy saying C61K would cost me at least 100 dollars--Solid Signal has it for 99 dollars.


Sure it will. First thing you want to ask is, "How much will I be paying when I cancel my service?" Go into detail about that with the CSR. Then tell the CSR how upset you are and why you're upset. Go into detail again. They will do 'something'. This is not your fault.

Rich


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Rich said:


> Sure it will. First thing you want to ask is, "How much will I be paying when I cancel my service?" Go into detail about that with the CSR. Then tell the CSR how upset you are and why you're upset. Go into detail again. They will do 'something'. This is not your fault.
> 
> Rich


Very convincing, Rich. How about you call for me?  Just kidding, but you do make a valid point. However, I probably should wait for the 4K TV to arrive. By the way, I have gone full circle and now going for LG C7P Oled. I am waiting a bit to see if price comes down.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> Very convincing, Rich. How about you call for me?  Just kidding, but you do make a valid point. However, I probably should wait for the 4K TV to arrive. By the way, I have gone full circle and now going for LG C7P Oled. I am waiting a bit to see if price comes down.


You'll be much better off with a 4K set in the house. This is the time of the year to get great deals on TV sets.

Rich


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to correct one thing about DirecTV website for my equipment:

Both Minis show 4K but not my HR54.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> Very convincing, Rich. How about you call for me?  Just kidding, but you do make a valid point. However, I probably should wait for the 4K TV to arrive. By the way, I have gone full circle and now going for LG C7P Oled. I am waiting a bit to see if price comes down.


When calling Retention (now Loyalty) you have to be prepared if you want to get something from them. The CSRs there seem oddly friendly now.

Rich


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Rich said:


> You'll be much better off with a 4K set in the house. This is the time of the year to get great deals on TV sets.
> 
> Rich


How much longer must I wait? I am so hyped for that Oled right now. Do you think I have to wait for March?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> I have to correct one thing about DirecTV website for my equipment:
> 
> Both Minis show 4K but not my HR54.


Perhaps because the 54s don't output 4K? They record 4K content and the clients put it out to the TVs. Sounds kinda silly.

Rich


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Rich said:


> When calling Retention (now Loyalty) you have to be prepared if you want to get something from them. The CSRs there seem oddly friendly now.
> 
> Rich


They will probably question my loyalty since I left and returned, and now in my second year of contract.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> How much longer must I wait? I am so hyped for that Oled right now. Do you think I have to wait for March?


The longer you wait the more the number of sets available decreases. You want it that bad...buy it. I know the '18 sets are all a lot cheaper now. And they will be gone soon.

Rich


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Rich said:


> Perhaps because the 54s don't output 4K? They record 4K content and the clients put it out to the TVs. Sounds kinda silly.
> 
> Rich


If they insist on charging me $100 or more, how about me getting the C61K from Solid Signal and have them fix it with DirecTV? I would then have to switch C61K with HR54 in my den and switch HR54 with C61 in living room. Now that would leave me with a C61 not being used, and what would I do with that?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> They will probably question my loyalty since I left and returned, and now in my second year of contract.


That's not what they're there for. They can call that department whatever they want to, it's still there to retain subscribers and if they think you're sincere about leaving they will bend over backwards to retain you.

What do you have to lose? Call this number: 800-824-9077. Using that number you avoid all the robocall BS and go directly to a Loyalty CSR. Be polite and persistent.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> If they insist on charging me $100 or more, how about me getting the C61K from Solid Signal and have them fix it with DirecTV? I would then have to switch C61K with HR54 in my den and switch HR54 with C61 in living room. Now that would leave me with a C61 not being used, and what would I do with that?


Unused receivers can be returned. If you go with a service call the installer will take the 61. If not, a call to the above number will get you either a box for the 61 to mail it back or they'll tell you they don't want it back.

You wrote in a post of this thread: _ Yes, I found that out talking to technical support. On DirecTV website looking at my equipment, it states HR54 and both minis are 4K. Of course, I now know that is false, but that is what is stated there.
_
Did the info on D*'s website cause you any confusion? Did you make any decisions based on that wrong info? If you did you should be able to get a replacement without cost.

Rich


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Rich said:


> Unused receivers can be returned. If you go with a service call the installer will take the 61. If not, a call to the above number will get you either a box for the 61 to mail it back or they'll tell you they don't want it back.
> 
> You wrote in a post of this thread: _ Yes, I found that out talking to technical support. On DirecTV website looking at my equipment, it states HR54 and both minis are 4K. Of course, I now know that is false, but that is what is stated there.
> _
> ...


I thought The HR54 had 4K next to it on their website--apparaently I was mistaken. Both of my Minis have 4K next to them.

I have another problem. My HR54 and all my ethernet connections are hard-wired. The Hr54 is in my den where the 4K TV would go. If I switch the HR54 with C61K--Problem because C61K does not have an ethernet connection. I do not want to go wireless. Running ethernet from router in den to living room is not something I want to do. I am assuming C61K doesn't have ethernet based on what I saw on Solid Signal's features for it--Ethernet was not listed, just HDMI.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> I thought The HR54 had 4K next to it on their website--apparaently I was mistaken. Both of my Minis have 4K next to them.
> 
> I have another problem. My HR54 and all my ethernet connections are hard-wired. The Hr54 is in my den where the 4K TV would go. If I switch the HR54 with C61K--Problem because C61K does not have an ethernet connection. I do not want to go wireless. Running ethernet from router in den to living room is not something I want to do. I am assuming C61K doesn't have ethernet based on what I saw on Solid Signal's features for it--Ethernet was not listed, just HDMI.


Someone else that is more familiar with the 61K will have to answer the Internet questions.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Or you could call Solid Signal and ask them.

Rich


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Rich said:


> Or you could call Solid Signal and ask them.
> 
> Rich


I did, and she doesn't see Ethernet connection available on C61K.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cavicchi said:


> I did, and she doesn't see Ethernet connection available on C61K.


The picture of the back of the C61K does not show Ethernet.
It has Digital and Optical output, HDMI and USB connections and of course the power and coax in connections.
http://forums.solidsignal.com/docs/Hands on C61K.pdf


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> The picture of the back of the C61K does not show Ethernet.
> It has Digital and Optical output, HDMI and USB connections and of course the power and coax in connections.
> http://forums.solidsignal.com/docs/Hands on C61K.pdf


Yes, I know, I also saw that. Since 4K DirecTV programming is small, I don't see this as a major disappointment. I will be getting a 4K Smart TV, smarter than the HR54


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

I can connect Ethernet cable from router to TV in living room, just have to drill a hole in floor. Now, the C61K would be in my den where the 4K TV will be. The living room would get HR54 and Ethernet on that 1080P TV. What would I be sacrificing by doing this? Favorite channels can only be added on HR54? Something else?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

C61k connects to the system with coax and to the tvs with hdmi. No Ethernet.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually every client RVU will have its own set of favorite channels. Nice thing about clients is they can copy them from another location if you like. 

And if you don’t have C61k and their website does then they need to fix that. Yeah I’d call retention cause they understand things better. And who says you won’t pay an etf and cancel anyway. Just because you are in a contract doesn’t mean you can’t call that department.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh and you can use a deca to inject internet into the coax for your system at your C61k and then you won’t have to worry about running Ethernet to other rooms or losing a hard connection to the system when you move the hr54 to another room.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> C61k connects to the system with coax and to the tvs with hdmi. No Ethernet.


Oh, so it's just the HR54 needing Ethernet? I will be running Ethernet to HR54 which will be on that 1080P TV, not the one with 4K. The 4K TV will be in my den connected to C61K.



inkahauts said:


> Actually every client RVU will have its own set of favorite channels. Nice thing about clients is they can copy them from another location if you like.
> 
> And if you don't have C61k and their website does then they need to fix that. Yeah I'd call retention cause they understand things better. And who says you won't pay an etf and cancel anyway. Just because you are in a contract doesn't mean you can't call that department.


No, the website shows two 4K Genie Minis and details state C61-100 which I believe is not C61K.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Oh and you can use a deca to inject internet into the coax for your system at your C61k and then you won't have to worry about running Ethernet to other rooms or losing a hard connection to the system when you move the hr54 to another room.


Right now I have just the HR54 wired to Ethernet. Now when I move that to replace genie in living room, I will connect Ethernet to the HR54 and done. The C61K will connect with coax to 4k TV in my den.

I don't know why this is even happening since DirecTV 4K content is so limited. Well, it's winter and I'm bored, so time for new TV and C61K. So much to do, running Ethernet through tiny holes, setting up and learning all the new stuff on that 4K OLED Smart TV. From what I saw about that TV, it may take me months to calibrate it, aside from learning the other stuff.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Right now I have just the HR54 wired to Ethernet. Now when I move that to replace genie in living room, I will connect Ethernet to the HR54 and done. The C61K will connect with coax to 4k TV in my den.
> 
> I don't know why this is even happening since DirecTV 4K content is so limited. Well, it's winter and I'm bored, so time for new TV and C61K. So much to do, running Ethernet through tiny holes, setting up and learning all the new stuff on that 4K OLED Smart TV. From what I saw about that TV, it may take me months to calibrate it, aside from learning the other stuff.


You don't need to run ethernet anywhere. A tech can just add a DECA unit where the HR54 is now located and that will integrate the Internet into the coax network. When you plug the coax into the HR54 at any of your existing locations it will have internet access.

Stop running around like a chicken with your head cut off and start paying attention to what others are telling you. If you don't understand, ask again. Don't try to get answers from DirecTV. You may or may not get the correct answer from them. You will get accurate answers here.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> You don't need to run ethernet anywhere. A tech can just add a DECA unit where the HR54 is now located and that will integrate the Internet into the coax network. When you plug the coax into the HR54 at any of your existing locations it will have internet access.
> 
> Stop running around like a chicken with your head cut off and start paying attention to what others are telling you. If you don't understand, ask again. Don't try to get answers from DirecTV. You may or may not get the correct answer from them. You will get accurate answers here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Why should I pay for a tech to do that when I can run an Ethernet cable to the HR54? I don't have the protection plan and a tech visit would likely incur a charge.

As it is now, I have Ethernet connected to HR54 in my den and the other TVs have Internet.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Why should I pay for a tech to do that when I can run an Ethernet cable to the HR54? I don't have the protection plan and a tech visit would likely incur a charge.
> 
> As it is now, I have Ethernet connected to HR54 in my den and the other TVs have Internet.


Rather than drilling holes in your house, you can install a broadband deca yourself for $10.

Broad Band DECA

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> Rather than drilling holes in your house, you can install a broadband deca yourself for $10.
> 
> Broad Band DECA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't have to drill holes. I found a hole in floor near router when DirecTV installed Deca years ago, and another hole in LR wall from when they ran coax and Ethernet (double cable) into LR TV. That hole is covered up with a wall plate and dummy metal connector.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

We where just trying to make it easier for you by not having to fish wires, but if you want to, go for it... but there is another way, a splitter and a deca would also solve it where the hr54 is now. Either way will work just fine. 

Still I’d call and complain to DIRECTV about those clients and keep calling every day till someone finally gave up and swapped them for free... maybe also use chat and twitter and send an email... I’d be a pest...


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> We where just trying to make it easier for you by not having to fish wires, but if you want to, go for it... but there is another way, a splitter and a deca would also solve it where the hr54 is now. Either way will work just fine.
> 
> Still I'd call and complain to DIRECTV about those clients and keep calling every day till someone finally gave up and swapped them for free... maybe also use chat and twitter and send an email... I'd be a pest...


I really do appreciate the help all you guys give me. I ordered the C61K from Solid Signal and will be ordering the TV within the week. I am waiting to see if there is a price drop.

If DirecTV was still in charge, instead of AT&T, I would have pursued it further. I called and they wanted to charge me for the C61K. I heard that and decided to give my money to Solid Signal.


----------



## BreadDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

Cavicchi said:


> No matte screens on any high quality set these days, not OLED or LED. Usually the high quality sets come with glossy screens. The Sony XBR X930 is semi gloss. LG OLEDs are Glossy.
> 
> About Burn-in, read the comments in that last link you provided, "What causes...." I do play games on my PS4 Pro.
> 
> I called DirecTV and spoke with technical support. Yes, I would need the C61K and it would cost me at least $100 dollars to upgrade. I am still under the 2-year contract so no bargaining chips


I am following this closely. I had the same questions you did. I am in a 2 year contract right now as well, with a GREAT monthly deal. Was the $100 a one time thing? No monthly cost, and no messing with current contract?


----------



## BreadDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey guys, how do you know if your LNB is capable of 4k? I have a HR54 right now and am interested in getting a C61k, but I wonder if I need to change my LNB as well?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

BreadDawg said:


> Hey guys, how do you know if your LNB is capable of 4k? I have a HR54 right now and am interested in getting a C61k, but I wonder if I need to change my LNB as well?


From what I have read on here, the LNB you have now works just fine. At some point in the future they will change to what they are calling a reverse band LNB. Then you would need to change. If a tech comes out to install your C61k he will probably change it for you at that time.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

BreadDawg said:


> I am following this closely. I had the same questions you did. I am in a 2 year contract right now as well, with a GREAT monthly deal. Was the $100 a one time thing? No monthly cost, and no messing with current contract?


Are you referring to the C61K? If so, then there are no extra monthly fees on my account for 4K TV. The C61K can be leased through DirecTV for a one-time charge, or buy it from Solid Signal.

Oh, if adding another receiver, C61K or other, then there will be additional charge/


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

BreadDawg said:


> I am following this closely. I had the same questions you did. I am in a 2 year contract right now as well, with a GREAT monthly deal. Was the $100 a one time thing? No monthly cost, and no messing with current contract?


He will still have to pay $7 per month for the Genie client. Since he did the install himself, there should be a 1 year commitment for adding new equipment.
If you still have more than 1 year left in your commitment, this wouldn't change the date if you have less than 1 year left, it will be extended to 1 year (it doesn't add a year to the existing contract).

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> He will still have to pay $7 per month for the Genie client. Since he did the install himself, there should be a 1 year commitment for adding new equipment.
> If you still have more than 1 year left in your commitment, this wouldn't change the date if you have less than 1 year left, it will be extended to 1 year (it doesn't add a year to the existing contract).
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't have to pay seven dollars a month. I didn't add a mini, I replaced a mini--C61K replaced C61-100


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> I don't have to pay seven dollars a month. I didn't add a mini, I replaced a mini--C61K replaced C61-100


You were already paying $7 per month for the old mini. You will continue to pay $7 per month for the new mini. The question that you were answering was whether the $100 that you paid to Solid Signal was in place of the $7 per month fee.

The person asking the question was looking to get a C61 for himself. Based on your answer, he would have expected to pay $100 to Solid Signal and the not have to pay the monthly $7 lease fee.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> You were already paying $7 per month for the old mini. You will continue to pay $7 per month for the new mini. The question that you were answering was whether the $100 that you paid to Solid Signal was in place of the $7 per month fee.
> 
> The person asking the question was looking to get a C61 for himself. Based on your answer, he would have expected to pay $100 to Solid Signal and the not have to pay the monthly $7 lease fee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I said: "I don't have to pay seven dollars a month. I didn't add a mini, I replaced a mini--C61K replaced C61-100.

I also said: "Oh, if adding another receiver, C61K or other, then there will be additional charge/


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

If he replaces a receiver/mini, why would he have to pay more? He is already paying for that unit. Example, Mr. Smith has Genie and 2 minis--he is paying for each one. Now, mr. Smith replaces one unit and the cost remains the same--unless he adds it and has 4 units.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BreadDawg said:


> Hey guys, how do you know if your *LNB is capable of 4k*? I have a HR54 right now and am interested in getting a C61k, but I wonder if I need to change my LNB as well?


it's oxymoron - any LNB capable to receive signals include SD,HD,UHD, etc

if DTV will move 4k or other channels to new reverse band, they will give you new RB LNB


----------



## BreadDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

Ok so it sounds like I am only looking at the cost of the C61k itself, as I will essentially be replacing a C61 with it. I know at one time you had to have a certain package to get 4K programming, is that still the case? I have the Extra package currently.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

should be enough, 
but be sure the installer does activate the client, it's must get latest FW version and your UHD TV _does_ shows any 4k channel - BEFORE the guy will get his foot out of the door !


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

BreadDawg said:


> Ok so it sounds like I am only looking at the cost of the C61k itself, as I will essentially be replacing a C61 with it. I know at one time you had to have a certain package to get 4K programming, is that still the case? I have the Extra package currently.


I'm not sure about the package--I have Choice All. You can call DirecTV and discuss it with them.
Hopefully you'll get someone like the last person I spoke with, rather than the previous critters. One of those previous ___s said it couldn't be done and I wasn't going to have 4K. There are some really good people there, you just have to find the right one


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

One more thing, the technician who came over my house was one of the nicest techs I've ever come across. He even setup the remotes and was extremely cordial. And, he started just six months ago. Ah, he may change over time


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

I intend to purchase an LG 55C7 this weekend, in part to access DirecTV’s HLG HDR programming not available on my Samsung JS8500 (connected via RVU – with an HR 54 separately linked to the TV through an HDMI port – due to problems with trick play commands on downloaded shows when earlier employing the C61k).

This purchase rests on the following assumptions: the 55C8, presumably available in late March (if 2017’s patterns persist), will cost around $2500 – as initially was the case with the C7 – in contrast to the current C7 purchase price of $1600-$1700; multiple assessments advanced during last month’s CES, declaring refinements in picture quality presented by the C8 are not dramatic, indeed are correct; within a year or two I will need to obtain yet another set should DirecTV take advantage of capabilities inherent in HDMI 2.1.

I have looked (or, better, “dipped my toe” given their impressive length) at two threads on AVS Forum: “OLED C7-B7,” now surpassing 760 pages, and “Display Calibration,” now exceeding 70 pages. The recommendations at AVS Forum are helpful but by definition reflect the contributor’s individual tastes (these indiviuals, moreover, may not be subscribers to DirecTV). I also noted suggested settings provided by rtings.com.

I now seek advice from owners of 2017 LG sets on how best to set up the C7 in the context of DirecTV 4k HDR programming. For example, have you experienced any problems that were remedied by modifying given settings such as turning off (or, alternatively, enabling) Energy Saving, Noise Reduction or Motion Eye Care? In any event, what basic settings would you advise to ensure satisfactory viewing of 4k HDR offerings on channels 104 and 106?

Thanks in advance from an addled septuagenarian who is technology-challenged but nevertheless trying to “keep up with the times.”


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

My 55E7 will be delivered on Thursday, so no idea what settings work best. I have seen calibrated settings by Mr. Withers and rtings.com and there are some differences among these calibrated settings. Thus, i will look at default, try his and theirs, and whatever looks best, or whatever combination looks best, will be what I use. However, that will be what looks best to me in my environment. 

I am not looking to spend months trying this and that. If needed, a few weeks at most and I am done. Look at what each does and decide if adjustment is necessary.


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

je4755 said:


> I intend to purchase an LG 55C7 this weekend, in part to access DirecTV's HLG HDR programming not available on my Samsung JS8500 (connected via RVU - with an HR 54 separately linked to the TV through an HDMI port - due to problems with trick play commands on downloaded shows when earlier employing the C61k).
> 
> This purchase rests on the following assumptions: the 55C8, presumably available in late March (if 2017's patterns persist), will cost around $2500 - as initially was the case with the C7 - in contrast to the current C7 purchase price of $1600-$1700; multiple assessments advanced during last month's CES, declaring refinements in picture quality presented by the C8 are not dramatic, indeed are correct; within a year or two I will need to obtain yet another set should DirecTV take advantage of capabilities inherent in HDMI 2.1.
> 
> ...


I just bought a Sony 65X930E and like you I have read the entire corresponding thread for this TV at AVS forums. This TV according to the "experts" has the best upscaling available in a TV today, however, the PQ from Directv (HR44) on this TV does not look as good as my 2009 Samsung 1080P set. The picture is not as sharp as the Samsung. General consensus on AVS is "garbage in, garbage out" for PQ. So like others have done, I continue to try different settings. Sad thing is, Best Buy does not have a cable feed or Directv available to show, just manufacturer provided demos. 4k and HDR, Dolby Vision content is truly stunning but that's not all we watch. I still have a few days left to return this TV, not sure what to do yet. Good luck in your purchase, hope it works out for you.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> My 55E7 will be delivered on Thursday, so no idea what settings work best. I have seen calibrated settings by Mr. Withers and rtings.com and there are some differences among these calibrated settings. Thus, i will look at default, try his and theirs, and whatever looks best, or whatever combination looks best, will be what I use. However, that will be what looks best to me in my environment.
> 
> I am not looking to spend months trying this and that. If needed, a few weeks at most and I am done. Look at what each does and decide if adjustment is necessary.


I have a 65B6P and happy with settings from rtings. DIRECTV looks great and 4K looked amazing.

For instance during Olympic hockey, when they showed closeups of the ice, you van see the ice crystals on the cutup ice piling up.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

gio12 said:


> I have a 65B6P and happy with settings from rtings. DIRECTV looks great and 4K looked amazing.
> 
> For instance during Olympic hockey, when they showed closeups of the ice, you van see the ice crystals on the cutup ice piling up.


Mr. Withers from AVS has very similar adjustments to rtings. The one difference that comes to mind is sharpness. Rtings has both, horizontal and vertical, at zero, Mr. Withers has them at 10. I read somewhere that 10 is a default setting for sharpness with 10 being zero and a setting of zero is minus 10. I know that seems strange, but the author provided a link to his statement--I can probably find that link if someone wanted to see it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Cavicchi said:


> I can probably find that link if someone wanted to see it.


please do


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

P Smith said:


> please do


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

That is the link from the thread on 




Quoting author Correct, 10 is the default. I know because Digital Foundry measured that 10 had no additional sharpening. Look here for more information:


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

This apparently applies to LG TVs, as per author in thread:

Yes. Normally, 0 means no sharpening is added on TVs, but for LG's OLED TVs, 10 is actually 0 point. A setting of 0 essentially means -10. Confusing, I know.

Correct, 10 is the default. I know because Digital Foundry measured that 10 had no additional sharpening. Look here for more information:"


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks very much for your responses to my earlier queries.

As I am about to “pull the trigger” on the C7 purchase, one last (and considerably-narrower) question: based on searches using such terms as “HLG” and “Active HDR” at multiple AVS Forum threads and YouTube videos, my understanding is receipt of 4k HDR programming from DirecTV and applicable Roku channels requires enabling HDMI ULTRA HD Deep Color on relevant ports and setting Dynamic Contrast to Low. Am I correct (with nothing changed in this regard after the most-recent firmware update)?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mfg of TV changing its FW periodically, so anything said here could go away when your new TV will come.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

I believe the last firmware update -- 4.70.70 -- was distributed during the third week of February so odds are there won't be another by Sunday, when I intend to pick up the set at a local Best Buy (along with a sound bar). 

Happily, I just learned from an acquaintance who is a DirecTV installer that his customers have experienced no difficulties with the interface between the C61k and LG OLED sets, which was not the case with the client and my two Samsung TVs (JS 8500 and KS 9500) thus necessitating use of an RVU connection.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

je4755 said:


> I believe the last firmware update -- 4.70.70 -- was distributed during the third week of February so odds are there won't be another by Sunday, when I intend to pick up the set at a local Best Buy (along with a sound bar).
> 
> Happily, I just learned from an acquaintance who is a DirecTV installer that his customers have experienced no difficulties with the interface between the C61k and LG OLED sets, which was not the case with the client and my two Samsung TVs (JS 8500 and KS 9500) thus necessitating use of an RVU connection.


I received the LG 55E7 today and LG remote operates DirecTV fairly well. I don't get the custom favorites but that can be done with LG TV remote creating favorites on LG TV. I think List where recordings are doesn't show with LG remote--not sure on that.

There is one issue I noticed is my local channels are not shown with LG Guide--have to use DirecTV guide for that, at least so far.

One more thing, the remote layout for my E7 is different than your C7 remote--I do believe. For example, I have Guide button on my remote.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, and I have the C61K hooked up to my LG 55E7.

From a review of C7/E7 at CNET, I also appreciated that, just like last year, the LG OLEDS automatically detected and engaged the HDMI Ultra HD Deep Color setting designed for HDR sources. 

Now this reviewer calibrated in Cinema Mode with Dynamic Contrast Off.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

I finally purchased a 55” LG C7 from Best Buy and have watched DirecTV 4k HDR programs for more than two weeks. I thoroughly remain impressed with the picture quality; as others have commented, it really “pops.” Only two problems have surfaced:

- On some channels audio sync (at least with a Polk soundbar) remains slightly off, despite taking such measures as “Audio Out/Digital Sound/PCM,” “AV Sync Adjustment/Audio Out/-5,” and “Bypass” active.

- On one occasion the C61k became sluggish and ultimately froze (nevertheless there are materially-fewer issues with the client than earlier was the case when it was linked to a Samsung JS8500).

The MSRP for the 55” LG C8 is $2,500, $800 more than I paid for the C7, which also cost $2,500 at Best Buy when introduced in March 2017. I find it hard to envision the viewing experience on the C8 dramatically will prove better than that encountered with the C7 but, in any event, intend to upgrade yet again if/when DirecTV or Comcast (my other provider) takes advantage of capabilities inherent in HDMI 2.1.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

I prefer Dolby Vision as the OLED light at 50 is enough and healthier for TV


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

je4755 said:


> I finally purchased a 55" LG C7 from Best Buy and have watched DirecTV 4k HDR programs for more than two weeks. I thoroughly remain impressed with the picture quality; as others have commented, it really "pops." Only two problems have surfaced:
> 
> - On some channels audio sync (at least with a Polk soundbar) remains slightly off, despite taking such measures as "Audio Out/Digital Sound/PCM," "AV Sync Adjustment/Audio Out/-5," and "Bypass" active.
> 
> ...


The NetFlix and Amazon apps on the LG tv support HDR and DV. If you subscribe to NetFlix and are an Amazon Prime member both NetFlix and Amazon have tons of HDR/DV content.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

mjwagner said:


> The NetFlix and Amazon apps on the LG tv support HDR and DV. If you subscribe to NetFlix and are an Amazon Prime member both NetFlix and Amazon have tons of HDR/DV content.


Yes, lots of available stuff, problem is finding something worth watching. Well, if you pay for each movie--that is different.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Cavicchi said:


> Yes, lots of available stuff, problem is finding something worth watching. Well, if you pay for each movie--that is different.


I guess it is the old ...different strokes for different folks... The most recent best 10 shows that my wife and I have watched were either NetFlix or Amazon originals. Every one of them either in 4k HDR or 4k DV.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

mjwagner said:


> I guess it is the old ...different strokes for different folks... The most recent best 10 shows that my wife and I have watched were either NetFlix or Amazon originals. Every one of them either in 4k HDR or 4k DV.


Yes, has to be shows because not much in movies.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> The NetFlix and Amazon apps on the LG tv support HDR and DV. If you subscribe to NetFlix and are an Amazon Prime member both NetFlix and Amazon have tons of HDR/DV content.


Yes, I pay for several OTT services via Roku that offer 4k or 4k HDR programs, instanced by Netflix, Amazon Prime, Curiosity Stream and Smithsonian Earth. My non-4k services include Acorn, Britbox and MHz Choice. I was thinking of subscribing to Walter Presents as well (either directly or as an Amazon channel) but can't keep up with the myriad options I am able to access currently.

I'm hoping to buy a 4k HDR computer system this year (assuming prices for the next generation of NVIDIA cards isn't too excessive), which will provide another viewing platform for at least some of these alternatives.


----------



## Opie (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a new Sony XBR-65X900E set that appears to be D* ready. Do I need the C61K for 4K HDR from D* or can I let the set drive that? If the set can do it, would I need a HR54, or can my HR44 do it? And if I need a C61K, would that require a 60hz 4K HDR port or can I use ports 1 or 4? (2 + 3 are already used for Xbox and Roku)


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Opie said:


> I have a new Sony XBR-65X900E set that appears to be D* ready. Do I need the C61K for 4K HDR from D* or can I let the set drive that? If the set can do it, would I use the coax input from the HR54? Or can the HR 44 do it?


Assuming it has RVU in it, then just connect the tv likes it's a client. The HR44 doesn't do 4k, only the HR54 and the HS17.


----------



## Opie (Nov 29, 2006)

studechip said:


> Assuming it has RVU in it, then just connect the tv likes it's a client. The HR44 doesn't do 4k, only the HR54 and the HS17.


Thx for quick response. So connect one of the coaxes straight from the dish to the set? Can I watch channels 104-106 directly on the TV in 4K? Would it be able to view recorded programming from the HR44 GENIE (shared over coax)? Would I have to pay D* more per month to have the set connected twice (once from the GENIE HDMI and one direct over coax for the 4K programming)?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Opie said:


> Thx for quick response. So connect one of the coaxes straight from the dish to the set? Can I watch channels 104-106 directly on the TV in 4K? Would it be able to view recorded programming from the HR44 GENIE (shared over coax)? Would I have to pay D* more per month to have the set connected twice (once from the GENIE HDMI and one direct over coax for the 4K programming)?


You have to pay $7/month for any extra box, whether it's a dvr, receiver, or rvu. You can watch from anywhere. Remember, you need an HR54 or HS17 to get 4k, an HR44 won't get 4k programming even with a C61k or rvu.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

Wonder if anyone else has encountered the following issue: on occasion when – or after – downloading a program on channel 106 it will not play; rather, the time indicator stays frozen at 0:00 both at normal speed and when using fast forward. Most recently, I concurrently viewed one of last week’s Yankee-Red Sox games live and downloaded it successfully with concomitantly-reduced space available on my HR54. Yet I could not watch the downloaded version, which remained stationary at 0:00. Conversely, today’s Tottenham-Manchester City match played normally, as is the case with most items offered on 106.

This anomaly has presented itself both with Samsung and LG sets as well as RVU and the C61k client. The only constant is my HR54. It never has occurred with any offering on channel 104.


----------

